# Bunnings 02 Cylinders



## silvana (7/7/14)

[SIZE=medium]NSW Bunnings now have size D O2 cylinders without any rental. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Bit of an outlay up front at $269 but this includes $200 cylinder hire you get back when returning the bottle.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]http://www.bunnings.com.au/trade-gas-coregas-oxygen-size-d-gas-cylinder-deposit_p5910224[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Does anyone use a cylinder like this for wort oxygenation? [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]Can anyone recommend a regulator and flow metre to fit these bottles? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cheers[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Ben[/SIZE]


----------



## Dave70 (7/7/14)

If it's not food grade gas, I'd be cautious of using it for anything other than welding or cutting.


----------



## silvana (7/7/14)

Searching around it seems most people are using the disposable oxyturbo or benzomatic cylinders which aren't medical/food grade either, not saying that means it ok but sets a precedent for using welding oxygen.

Internet science/law (my favourite) seems to show its ok to use welding oxygen with some pretty convincing arguments as to how its basically the same as food grade in all but name.


----------



## sp0rk (8/7/14)

Yogi Beer said:


> [SIZE=medium]NSW Bunnings now have size D O2 cylinders without any rental. [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=medium]Bit of an outlay up front at $269 but this includes $200 cylinder hire you get back when returning the bottle.[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=medium]http://www.bunnings.com.au/trade-gas-coregas-oxygen-size-d-gas-cylinder-deposit_p5910224[/SIZE]
> ...


The link just goes to the Bunnings main page for me, do you know if there is a time limit for the hire?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (8/7/14)

Dave70 said:


> If it's not food grade gas, I'd be cautious of using it for anything other than welding or cutting.


from what i have heard (correct me if I am wrong), all the O2 is filled from the same cylinders. I don't believe there is a "Food Grade"


----------



## silvana (8/7/14)

No time limit Spork.
You not actually hireing the cylinder (my bad in the original post). The $200 is a deposit to make sure you return it or I assume covers the cost of the cylind if you dont return it.

Type oxygen into the bunnings search it will come up or Google tradegas thats who the actual supplier is.


----------



## sp0rk (8/7/14)

Yogi Beer said:


> No time limit Spork.
> You not actually hireing the cylinder (my bad in the original post). The $200 is a deposit to make sure you return it or I assume covers the cost of the cylind if you dont return it.
> 
> Type oxygen into the bunnings search it will come up or Google tradegas thats who the actual supplier is.


Ahh, changed my store to Coffs and now it shows up
Though sadly it's not available at any stores within a reasonable drive away from me


----------



## Maheel (8/7/14)

hope they roll it into QLD.... or at least SE QLD ,bugger the north 

bloody good value instead of paying rent on OXY/ACET :angry:


----------



## pcmfisher (8/7/14)

Like CO2 there is possibly no difference in food grade gas.

There is however a difference in the bottles.
The food grade bottles will have a thingy that does not let anything into the bottles if they are left with the valve open when empty.

So if it comes down to it, our CO2 bottles for home brew beer are not food grade.


----------

